# Egg share with high FSH???



## Mrs_Gally (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi all,

Just after some advice really as we saw my new consultant today who has said he want's to do a lap to check my endo and clean it up and then go on to have another fresh ICSI cycle if we can get the money together. I know we can't as we are skint from the last go. My clinic won't let me egg share because my FSH has gone over 8 even though I produced 14 eggs on my last cycle which were all mature. Last time my FSH was tested about 18 month ago I think it was about 10.4 and I just wondered if any one knew of a clinic which would let me egg share even with a higher FSH level We are in Milton keynes but wouldbe willing to travel if it means we can egg share.

thank you 

Rachel


----------



## Brighton24 (Jul 8, 2008)

Lister clinic seem to do egg share for anyone up to fsh 10 I am not sure though what woudl happen with you as you are even above that but maybe get in touch?


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

might be worth getting your fsh checked again, it might have just been a one off higher one and be less now.  14 mature eggs is good and plenty for ES.
H xx


----------

